# Please Help!!! My Poor Betta keeps "exploding"



## weebettafish (Jan 19, 2011)

*PLEASE HELP!!! My Poor Betta keeps "exploding"*

I got Hamish about 6 months ago. He is in a 1 gallon tank. There is no heater, but the house is always kept very warm. There is no filter and I do a 25-50% water change each week. 

He has always been happy and an extremely lively little guy. In late November he stopped eating for about 2 weeks and his abdomen became extremely swollen. One day his right side (just behind his fin) literally exploded! It was a huge open wound and it looked like his intestines were hanging out!! I added epsom salts as per my pet store advised. Eventually the mass fell off and he was left with a large gaping wound. It looked like something had taken a bite right out of his body. At this point I also started adding some drops to help heal damaged fins and scales.

He remained hidden in his cave for several weeks, rarely eating....I thought he was going to die, but his side slowly started to heal! 

The last week or so he has been his old energetic self and eating regularly! I was soooo happy! He swam with a bit of a wobble due to his previous injury, but he was almost as good as new!

Just tonight I noticed a small protrusion where his wound used to be and a small pink string hanging out (almost like poop).

Please help me!! I hate to think he is suffering!!

Is it his food? I feed him betta pellets. He has always refused to eat blood worms.


----------



## weebettafish (Jan 19, 2011)

One correction! - I added aquarium salt (not epsom salt).

I would greatly appreciate any advice anyone can give!!

My pet store's solution was I bring him and in and they will give me a new fish! That's not an option for me! I want to do whatever I can to save him and make sure he doesn't suffer. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Akzeal (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure why he's 'exploding', but I do know you're not changing the water enough. I believe it should be half one day, all of it the next, the half again, all, and so on. Also, I assume you use water conditioner? And how much are you feeding?


----------



## weebettafish (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying. 

I had no idea the water had to be changed so frequently! The guy at the pet store had said once per week. I went out and bought a bigger tank tonight. Just a 3 gallon as he has a hard time swimming high to eat due to his previous "injury". 

I do use water conditioner. I am feeding 2 pellets in the morning & 2 pellets in the evening (about 12 hours apart). I haven't fed him since yesterday morning until I see how he does.

I saw on another post, someone suggested a cooked pea cut up?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I havent heard good things about peas :c


----------



## Meg215 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow poor guy! That has to hurt. I agree with the previous poster. You need to change the water in one gallons everyday. Now that you have a 3 gallon I'm thinking it's two times a week full water change but someone correct me if I'm wrong. ;-) You should get him a heater as well. It's crucial for the healing process and bettas in general need warmer water. I would keep using the aquarium salt its 1 tsp to a gallon I believe again someone correct me if I'm wrong, but dont use it for more then 10 days.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Poor guy! I don't have any suggestions other than what everyone else says. I hope he feels better and pulls through.


----------



## BETTACRADLE (Jun 12, 2011)

lol, i dunno what hes having , but it looks and sound to me like , he go some kind of fin and tail rot probably caused by gram-negative pathogenic organisms.

Beta Fish Care and Treatment: The use of Mardel's Tetracycline is recommended. Tetracycline is a broad-spectrum antibiotic for treating fin and tail rot, popeye, gill disease and dropsy. it is primarily effective against gram-negative pathogenic organisms. 
Tetracycline is available . ​
One thing funny is u used epsom salts and it started to heal , that proves hes having external infections by parasites or ich, lucky hes not dropsy, coz if u use epsom salts to treat dropsy , it would mean the fish doomed for death. Dropsy is caused by the swelling of the internal abdomen of the fish due to internal infections , using salt will destroy the fish abdomen more cause it already was swelling with fluid.. Just a knowledge to share.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

As much as I hate to be argumentative, I have to disagree with the last post. There is no regulation of aquatic medications and often times they can be more detrimental than beneficial. I personally avoid medications like the plague. 

A few key things you mentioned: No heater - November. I'm assuming his tank is no more than room temp at best. Might be wise to invest in a heater for the poor guy. Salt was a solid recommendation and I'd continue using it (remember, it doesn't evaporate - only replace when you change water) along with water changes. 

If you're really concerned and feeling he may be in trouble, I'd go with Methylene blue. I find it to be the least invasive, lowest-risk "medication" out there. It will speed the recovery process with the only negative effect being a mild carcinogenic effect. If he's in the dumps anyways, I wouldn't worry about those mild effects at all. As a warning, it turns your water bright blue and is a real nightmare to get out of carpets, as it is essentially blue dye. I learned this the hard way. 

Try those three things (Methylene, salt, Heat) along with sizeable water changes and you should definitely see results. I'm so happy to hear he's still alive and kicking! Keep us posted!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is an old thread and the OP has not been back...no need to reply....

Please stay on current topics.......


----------

